# My first LD catch ride- what should I know?



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

NightFell said:


> I’ve been given an amazing opportunity to catch ride in my first ever LD coming up later this month! The horse is a LD veteran and I’ll be riding with someone who has been training/riding with the horse and his owner for the last 4 years so it's really quite an ideal set up for an absolute greenbean like me.
> 
> 
> I’m talking to the horse’s owner later today about saddles and travel logistics but I figure it'd be a good time to ask about anything else I should know. My first thought was trail quirks (e.g.; how many miles in does he drink start drinking, a good eater on the trail, leader or follower, etc.) but is there anything else I should definitely ask her about?
> ...


Do you currently ride fairly often, 3 to 5 times a week? Just curious, as you refer to yourself as being a "greenbean". If you are not putting a lot of hours in, in the saddle, I would ramp it up considerably up to the day of the LD, or you will find yourself sore, sore, sore in places on your body you did not know could hurt. Good luck, and have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jana F (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah, get as much time in as you can before the event... conditioning is important for both you and your horse. Seeing as the horse has lots of LD experience I would just ask the owner to tell you everything she thinks you ought to know. You'll be sore, but you'll have fun :loveshower:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Rider (Jul 9, 2015)

All horses differ in their water consumption. An Arab may wait a lot longer to drink than a QH. Temperature and humidity and body style also affect when they start getting thirsty. Ask the owner what this horses NORMALs are. Take electrolytes for horse if riding over 25 miles. Pre medicate yourself with 800mg ibuprofen. Take it before the ride (with food) and you won't be nearly as sore. Good luck. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm a greenbean in the sense that I've never done an LD or catch ride before but I have been riding 3-4 times a week for about 4-6 miles at a time with LOTS of trotting and some canter sets when terrain allows. I'd love to do more but I work full time so I have to fit my rides after work in the evenings before the barn closes.

Thanks everyone for the feedback! I had a great chat with the owner too, she's going to the ride also but will be competing on her other horse so I think all should be well.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

sorry to have just seen this, but have been away from the net for a bit.

how exciting to have your first catch ride!! what event will you be going to, vermont? are you riding with the horse's owner too or on your own? 

One thing I always want to know about for catch riding are what saddle will be used? and does that saddle (if not mine) have water bottle holders (as you need to be able to take care of yourself if you are going to take care of the horse)? another thing to ask is if the horse is a puller, so you can be sure to have gloves if necessary!


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

phantomhorse13 said:


> sorry to have just seen this, but have been away from the net for a bit.
> 
> how exciting to have your first catch ride!! what event will you be going to, vermont? are you riding with the horse's owner too or on your own?
> 
> One thing I always want to know about for catch riding are what saddle will be used? and does that saddle (if not mine) have water bottle holders (as you need to be able to take care of yourself if you are going to take care of the horse)? another thing to ask is if the horse is a puller, so you can be sure to have gloves if necessary!


I'm going to Muckleratz and will be riding with a lady that has been training with the horse and his owner for the past 3-4 years  Are you going as well?

Owner and I talked saddles during the conversation! I'm going to use her endurance one and I'm planning to bring my camelpack for water and snacks. Gloves are a must for me when riding since my hands rash easily so definitely packing them! Thank you for the advice.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I had planned to go, but instead will be on a plane heading to california.. as I am doing TEVIS in a crazy last-minute change of plans!!

Muckleratz is a great event with awesome people and really do-able trails. I am sorry to be missing it this year.






Who are you riding for and with, if you don't mind my asking? The CTR community is small enough I suspect I would know them. Love when people bring newbies into the sport and sorry to be missing you in person. Will you be going to Chesapeake (Fair Hill, MD) in Sept or any of the Jersey events in October or November?


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

Back from the ride this weekend and what an experience!

Not only did we complete but we got Reserve Champion!!! I also got a rookie award since it was my first CTR/distance event ever. I'm totally addicted to the sport now and I'm hoping to catch ride more if opportunities come along  



phantomhorse13 said:


> I had planned to go, but instead will be on a plane heading to california.. as I am doing TEVIS in a crazy last-minute change of plans!!
> 
> Muckleratz is a great event with awesome people and really do-able trails. I am sorry to be missing it this year.
> 
> ...


Wow, good luck at Tevis- competing there is my dream  I rode with LeeAnne and Tiffany. I'd LOVE to do more rides in the fall but they will have to be catch rides since my mare will not be ready by then (don't have access to a trailer yet to haul out to train and practice camping).


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I had planned to go, but instead will be on a plane heading to california.. as I am doing TEVIS in a crazy last-minute change of plans!!
> 
> 
> > Not to hyjack a thread, but TEVIS? I expect a forum post! I want to know your view on differences between that and the OD, plus you know - picturrreesss
> ...


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats on your reserve champion!! Sorry to have missed you but sounds like you had a great experience. Hopefully we can meet up somewhere else down the line. You should keep the jersey ride weekends free in case someone needs a last minute rider (or you can always go an volunteer and make even more contacts).


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Congrats on your reserve champion!! Sorry to have missed you but sounds like you had a great experience. Hopefully we can meet up somewhere else down the line. You should keep the jersey ride weekends free in case someone needs a last minute rider (or you can always go an volunteer and make even more contacts).


Thank you! If I had any questions about it before, I'm 100% confirmed addicted to distance riding lol The owner asked if I wanted to ride for her again so I should be at Chesapeake in Sept actually and I'm definitely keeping an eye on if anyone needs catch riders for NJ Devil and Ride for the Ribbons  

And good luck at Tevis!!! There's a lady from my area of NJ that will there this weekend too. I'll be rooting for you both!


----------

